# Making a lathe chisel rack/holder - need information



## SCustom (Nov 4, 2010)

So far I have two questions:

1) Could you please measure the width of the thickest lathe chisel handle at its widest point and give me that measurement, along with the same measurement (handle at its widest point) for an one of your average lathe chisels?

I need as many answers to the above as possible.

2) The rack will rotate.  I technically have room for an 18" wide round piece of wood, but 16" seems more appropriate for my shop size.  Would a 16" diamater round rack seem adequate for say - 20 lathe chisels?


----------



## bitshird (Nov 4, 2010)

SCustom said:


> So far I have two questions:
> 
> 1) Could you please measure the width of the thickest lathe chisel handle at its widest point and give me that measurement, along with the same measurement (handle at its widest point) for an one of your average lathe chisels?
> 
> ...



  2 = No I have some tools with 1 3/4 round handles from Sorby. Big Bowl  scrapers and Roughing Gouges have real big handles for safety.


----------



## JimB (Nov 4, 2010)

I know you also asked for info in another thread.

I noticed Rockler has a holder that attaches to the lathe.


----------



## SCustom (Nov 4, 2010)

JimB said:


> I know you also asked for info in another thread.
> 
> I noticed Rockler has a holder that attaches to the lathe.


 
Thank you.  Unfortunately, it seems too small for my needs. :frown:


----------



## SCustom (Nov 4, 2010)

bitshird said:


> SCustom said:
> 
> 
> > So far I have two questions:
> ...


 
1 3/4" at their widest point?


----------



## juteck (Nov 4, 2010)

A 16" diameter support with spaces for 20 tools leaves approx. 2.5 inches between the center of each support groove/slot/etc. which should be adequate for most tools.

The handles on my largest tools are closer to 1-5/8" diameter measured at the bulb near the ferrule. Two of these tools, measured center to center between them, would fit within two grooves spaced at 2.5". 

If you need more space, consider putting a second tier on the rack at a smaller diameter and height for your smaller tools.


----------



## lorbay (Nov 5, 2010)

Here is a rack I like as I can put it where ever I want it..
Lin.


----------



## SCustom (Nov 5, 2010)

juteck said:


> If you need more space, consider putting a second tier on the rack at a smaller diameter and height for your smaller tools.



Hmmm.  You know what?  That gave me an idea.

I originally bought a bunch of laminated pine rounds 1" thick and 17.75" in diameter.  I was going to cut them down to 16" in diameter with the circle attatchment for my Dremel plunge router accessory.

BUT, it might make more sense to leave them as they are, and drill a 2" hole through each for th 2" dowel I bought and make the whole thing a floor standing unit with 2-3 tiers.

Ultimately I don't want to build one of these again as I'd rather spend my time turning, so if I overbuild now, in the future when I have a bigger shop and can fit a bigger lathe in it, I'll have a rack for plenty of turning chisels.

Perhaps some people could give me the measurements for their X-large tools as were mewntioned (bowl scrapers etc.) And the measurements for their regular size tools.

I wouldn't know because I think all of my tools are slightly smaller than average.


----------

